# My 98 Sentra



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride.. u intersted in crystal clear corners to match those headlights?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

tight ride... just dont feel the mesh in the lower grille.... i think black mesh would look a lot better.


----------



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)

the mesh is gone...no .....other thing in mind


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I like the mesh in the bottom but U should have matched the top with it....anyways valve looks good but DAMN the rest of the engine really could use sum help ASAP.....


----------



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)

its on the way


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that rusted header is begging to be replaced by a Hotshot 4th generation header!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

nice


----------



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)

you ofen goes to the track?i hope to enter the 15 high with no change to my mods.... you can easily do low 16


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nice ride :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)

tanx


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

nice ride


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I like the mesh idea also. But like MP2050 said you should have matched it up. And added some to the fog light holes.

Looks good! And what kind of spirngs do you have?


----------



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)

i need to change the suspension setup....but its ractive....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------

